# Starting Serzone Does it Help? Should I be concerned to use it?



## gailm (Apr 18, 2001)

Since I have tried Remeron and couldn't tolerate it my doctor felt that Serzone would be a good match for my high level of need for Seratonin. He felt the side effects (possible liver damage) were very minimal. Effects about 1 in 500,000. If taken and blood checked one should be OK if not the drug is just stopped. Anyone have using this drug? Does it help? Have you had good experience with it? It seems to take a long time to reach the therapeutic level. Any advice would be helpful. Thanks!


----------



## gasbob (Dec 4, 2001)

I took a very small dose for about a month. Most people take it before bed, but I found it kept me awake. I had to take it at around noon, so that I could sleep properly.Of course, it definitely helped with the D, but I was simply too tired and fatigued while I was on it. I nearly fell asleep at the wheel a couple of times.But, give it a shot, we are all different. You might find that it works well for you.Bob


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

I've been on Serzone for about 8 years now and it has done wonders for my panic attacks and GAD. It helps me sleep. I take 100mgs in the evening and 100mgs in the AM. Now though I may have to add something to it because I'm having some breakthough anxiety and depression. I've had no side effects from Serzone other than the AM dose can sometimes make me feel tired at times. so then I just break one in half and that seems to do the trick. Good luck! Hope you're feeling better.


----------



## gailm (Apr 18, 2001)

Thanks for replies. Besides being a little sleepy since I started taking the serzone, I feel really good! It just might be the one for me although I guess it takes 3-4 weeks to see any improvement with IBS. I will keep you posted. VGB


----------



## Guest (Apr 19, 2002)

I was on serzone for almost 2 years and decided to get off of it because of the bad PR. After 2 months off of it my D was horrendous and have been panicking almost daily so I am happily back on it. They did the blood test to check liver profile and everything was fine.My Dr told me that the rate of liver damage due to serzone is extremely small and that as long as it is checked periodically, not to worry a bit. There will have to be major PROOF that I am in trouble to get me off of it again because I am still trying to recover from the D and panic attacks.


----------



## gailm (Apr 18, 2001)

When I wrote last I had started what I thought was Serzone, but the pharmacist gave me the wrong medication similar name Seroqual. I spent a month increasing the dosage from 50mg to 300mg. When my presciption ran out I got 150mg tablets and took the 300mg dosage (which was the right medication Serzone). Was I sick!!! Didn't realize the problem until the medication was well into my system. I spent an incredibly horrible 24 hours which was basically an overdose of Serzone. I see why you start at 50mg and not 300mg. Needless to say I was a mess and I have to taper off the first drug and start the process all over and build up the Serzone. My doctor says that after you are tested at 2 and 3 months on Serzone and have no problems you will never have problems on the drug. Has anyone else heard this?


----------

